# Sentra Spec V seat maintenance



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has any tips on how to clean the spec v seats. They actually get stains from water. I have no clue how to get them out. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Take them out and put better ones in. The Spec seats suck. Stains will never come out completely. I got the leather in mine  .


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

water....right..... lol, j/k. i hardly get mine dirty and only had one lil stain on it caused by a drip of car polish, but it came out with interior cleaner, the kind you spry on the foam and you scrub it with the lil built in brush, its meant for carpets but it'll do a nice job taking out stains, just dont scrub it hard, you'll risk damagin the seat fabric. i dun really like leather seats, they burn my ****** lil ass when its been sitting out in the hot texas sun.lol


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

^ what he said.... cept....im not *****


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> * just dont scrub it hard, you'll risk damagin the seat fabric. *


You'll risk that just by sitting in them. Junk material, likes to fray.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

i use the bissel little green machine, i drive home from work with fuel, hydraulic fluid and oil all over myself from laying down and what not working on the jets... they get bad, like.... real bad and whenever i clean em they r good as new, had my car for around a year and i never had the slightest fray at all??


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Seat cleaner*

I know what you mean when you say that the seats show everything. I went to the lake and got in my car with wet shorts thinking it would do nothing since it just water but it left water spots. I have also had 7-11 Slurpies spilled on them. Regular spot remover for carpets works great, it got everything out and they look brand new.


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

I use this shit called blue Coral, they sell it at walmart for like 3 bux, works great!


----------

